# Frozen lobster



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I have been given two 1 1/2 pound frozen lobsters with the instruction "Heat and serve". How should I heat them? Thaw, then bake, boil, or steam? Thanks for you help.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

What you have is known as either a 'popsickle' or a 'whole cook'.

A popsickle will be in a bag with brine...hence popsickle...a whole cook will be in a net with some glaze.

Both are fully cooked......just slack out under refrigeration for 6 hrs whole cook and until the brine is complete liquid for a popsickle (24 hrs).

You can bake, broil, grill or steam, but remember, you're only reheating...not cooking.
You want an internal temp of at least 165 degrees....but maybe be safer to bring up to 180 or so.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Because these are already fully cooked, you need to be careful not to overheat them. They will become tough, like chewing on rubber. What a nice gift! I hope you enjoy them.


----------

